# تأملات في أحاد الصوم  (للقمص لوقا سيداروس)



## +Coptic+ (5 مارس 2010)

*تأملات في أحاد الصوم  
للقمص لوقا سيداروس  

إنجيل عشية أحد رفاع الصوم الكبير (مر 11: 22- 26) 
22 فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "ليكن لكم إيمان بالله. 23 لأني الحق أقول لكم: إن من قال لهذا الجبل: انتقل و أنطرح في البحر! ولا يشك في قلبه، بل يؤمن أن ما يقوله يكون، فمهما قال يكون له. 24 لذلك أقول لكم: كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون، فآمنوا أن تنالوه، فيكون لكم. 25 ومتى وقفتم تصلون، فاغفروا إن كان لكم على أحد شيء، لكي يغفر لكم أيضًا أبوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم. 26 وأن لم تغفروا أنت لا يغفر أبوكم الذي في السماوات أيضًا زلاتكم. 

إنجيل باكر أحد الرفاع (لو 17: 3- 6) 
اعتاد الآباء أن يسمّوا الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير المقدس بأسبوع الاستعداد... للدخول الحقيقي إلى حياة الصوم وروح الصوم... وكان الاستعداد للصوم حسبما عاشوا هو تنقية الجو المحيط بهم من كل ما لا يناسب الصوم... وبصفة خاصة الوجود في سلام مع كل أحد وتصفية أي نوع من الخلافات بين الإخوة... أعني أن هذا الأسبوع كان يُصام لحساب المحبة الأخوية وتوطيد العلاقات ونبذ كل خلاف أو خصام أو قطيعة... الخ. لأنه من المعروف جدًا إنه إذا صام الإنسان وهو في حال خصام أو عدم سلام فلبي مع إخوته فإن صومه يكون كمن يجمع إلى كيس مثقوب. 

فقد جعل الرب الصلح مع الأخ و الأقربين أفضل من تقديم القرابين، بل و بدونه لا تقبل قرابين. لذلك وضع الآباء فصل إنجيل عشية هذا اليوم كلمات الرب الصارخة والصريحة من نحو السلام الكامل والمحبة الأخوية. 

وقد مارست الكنيسة علميًا هذا الكلام منذ الجيل الأول في خدمة الإفخارستيا. إذ تصير القبلات المقدسة والمحبة هي موضوع الصلاة وموضوع الممارسة حين نقبل بعضنا بعضًا بقلب طاهر وضمير صالح قبل أن نتقدم إلى شركة التناول من جسد ودم ابن الله... إذ نصير مستحقين لتحقيق هذه النعمة فينا بسبب محبتنا بعضنا لبعض التي هي علامة مسيحيتنا وعنوان تبعيتنا للمسيح. 

"بهذا يعرف الناس أنكم تلاميذي إن كان لبعضكم حب بعض". 

نعود إلى كلمات الرب... أخطأ إليك أخوك وتاب فاغفر له وإن أخطأ إليك سبع مرات في اليوم ورجع إليك سبع مرات في اليوم قائلاً أنا تائب فاغفر له. هذا القبول للأخوة يرتكز على الروح الذي فينا... روح المسيح غافر الخطايا... ويرجع إلى تمتع الإنسان نفسه بنعمة غفران الخطايا وإدراكه الحقيقي لقيمة هذه النعمة. 

فإن تمتع بها يستطيع أن يعطيها أيضًا إذ يصير سريع الصفح وكثير الغفران مدركًا تمامًا أنه بمقدار ما يغفر له ويقدر ما يتسع قلبه لأخيه يقبل من الرب أضعاف قبول. 

والكلام هنا كثير كرره ربنا يسوع في تعاليمه المحيية، فمرة يقول: "أخطأ إليك أخوك... اذهب وعاتبه" هو أخطأ وأنت تذهب تسعى إليه لكي تريح أخاك وتريح نفسك. 

وبينما المنطق العالمي أن الذي أسيء إليه هو صاحب حق وإذا أتى إليه المسيء وسامحه يُحسب صاحب فضل... فإن ناموس المسيح يتخطى هذه العقبات النفسية ويرتفع بنا إلى علو السموات فيصير الإنسان قادرًا بالنعمة على كسر حواجز الشر واقتحام الأسوار... يذهب إلى أخيه... أليس هو أخوه؟ ويرتمي في حضنه ويقبله ويربحه. 

المسيحي الحقيقي لا يخسر له أخًا مهما كانت الأحوال! رسالتنا في المسيح هي رسالة ربح النفوس بحكمة الروح وسلطان المحبة. 

سبع مرات في اليوم 
إن رقم سبعة يعبر دائمًا عن الكمال... فإن كان الأخ يخطي ء إليك سبع مرات أي إلى أقصى درجة ممكن أن نتخيلها أو لا نتخيلها... فهناك باب المسيح المفتوح لقبول أعت ى الخطاة... ويمين المسيح تقيم ليس من العثرات والسقطات بل قادرة أن تقيم من الأموات!!. 

قلب المسيح متسع اتساع أبدي يسبي النفوس ويُخضع الوحوش فمن يؤمن على قلب يسوع يستطيع أن يحفظ وصايا يسوع. هذا إنساننا الداخلي المخلوق من جديد بقوة قيامة المسيح من الأموات. هذه هي الطبيعة الجديدة، والطبيعة الجديدة من يحيياها يغلب بها كما غلب ذلك الذي هو رأسنا. 

جرّب قول الرب، اخضع ذاتك له واطلب معونة المسيح... واكسر حاجز الشر... لا يغلبك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير... لا نفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصد في حينه إن كنا لا نكّل. 

الإنسان هو الذي يحجّم عمل الروح القدس فيه ويحصره في إطار المحدودية حين يقول أنا حاولت مرة ومرتين ولم أفلح في أن اقتني أخي وأربحه... أنا عملت ما عليّ أن أفعله ولا أستطيع أن أفعل أكثر... هذا يكفي وهذه حدودي؟. 

هنا يصير الإنسان قد أغلق على نفسه، وحبس الروح الذي لا حدود له ولا يعطي بكيل. 

الروح يا إخوة لا يحد بحدود والعمل الروحي يستطيع أن يعمل ويعمل حتى الكمال ولا يكف ولا يكتفي ولا ييأس حتى من الفتيلة المدخنة والقصبة المرضوضة. 

•  الحفاظ على محبة الإخوة هي رسالتنا وهدفنا... المحبة القلبية هي كنزنا ليس بسهولة نبيعها أو نفرط فيها. 

•  سبب ضعف الكنيسة الآن هو القصور في تكميل المحبة وعدم السعي الجاد في أثر الصلح بالروح. 

•  العاجز في تكميل المحبة يركم دائمًا على أعذار وأعذار ولكنها غير مقبولة لدى المسيح. لأن المسيح هو الحب الكامل حتى للأعداء. 

زد إيماننا 
قال الرسل للرب إذ سمعوا كلامه عن هذا الحب السماوي السامي الفاخر سبع مرات في اليوم إلى سبعين مرة– قالوا للرب إذ أدركوا أن الأمر يحتاج إلى إيمان وتصديق قلبي لكلام المسيح وتبعية مطلقة وإلقاء كل الحياة على رجاء كلمة المسيح. 

قالوا زد إيماننا... أي زودنا بهذا الإيمان القوي القادر على بغض البغضة وكره الكراهية. 

زد إيماننا لكي نستطيع أن نغفر سبع مرات في اليوم، فقال الرب: "لو كان لكم إيمان كحبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي و انغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم". 

يا رب زد إيمان أولادك بأن المحبة هي البقاء والحياة وأن البغضة والقطيعة هي الموت بعينه. 

من يحب أخاه فقد أحب الله... ومن يبغض أخاه يبقى في الموت... من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس. 

ما أجمل أن نبدأ صومنا بهذا الاستعداد الروحي في السعي نحو السلام وتكميل المحبة الذي جعلته الكنيسة منطق المسيرة والدافع الروحي للحركة هو الآب. 

إنجيل عشية الأحد الأول من الصوم الكبير (مت 6 : 34،7 : 1- 12)
34 فلا تهتموا للغد، لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه. يكفي اليوم شره. 

1 "لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا، 2 لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم. 3 ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها؟ 4 أم كيف تقول لأخيك: دعني أخرج القذى من عينك، وها الخشبة في عينك؟ يا مرائي، أخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك، وحينئذ تبصر جيد أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك! 6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب، ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير، لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم. 

7 "اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم. 8 لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له. 9 أم أي إنسان منكم إذا سألته ابنه خبزًا، يعطيه حجرًا؟ 10 وإن سأله سمكة، يعطيه حية؟ 11 فإن كنتم وأنت أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السماوات، يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه! 12 فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضًا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء. 

الصوم المقبول 
عشية الأحد الأول من الصوم الكبير بعد أسبوع الاستعداد تصنع في الواقع برنامج الصوم وهدفه الأسمى، كاشتراك مع المسيح الذي صام عنا أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة. 

وإن سألت ما هو المنهج والبرنامج الذي يجب أن أتبعه وما هو مطلوب مني لكي أقدم للرب صومًا مقبولاً يختاره الرب ويرضى عنه لأن الصوم ليس هو صوم الطعام والانقطاع عنه، فلو كان كذلك لأصبح عملاً جسديًا فحسب، وليس الصوم هو عادة ورثناها من الآباء وتقاليد نمارسها ومواسم نعيشها. 

بل في الواقع إذا خلا الصوم من الهدف الذي جعل من أجله فإنه يفقد معناه تمامًا ويصير عبئًا على الجسد يود الإنسان لو لم يصم أو على الأكثر يشتهي أن ينتهي الصوم أو يتحايل الإنسان عليه بطرق التحايل الكثيرة. 

لذلك فإن نما فينا الوعي الروحي و استوعبنا ما عاشته الكنيسة المقدسة وما وضعه الآباء بالروح لأجلنا لجنينا ثمار الصوم المقدس و لأزهرت أرواحنا في موسم ربيع الحياة الروحية. 

وفصل الإنجيل هو جزء من الموعظة على الجبل الذي هو دستور المسيحيين يبدأ بعدم الهم والاضطراب من أجل الغد، وهذا هو الجانب السلبي أما الإيجابي فهو الاتكال على الله الذي هو رب الغد ومدبر الغد. لأن مستقبلنا هو في المسيح. 

وشتان بين الهم والاهتمام والتدبير 
فالهم هو الاضطراب والخوف والقلق واليأس وهذا يلغي كل النواحي الطيبة من الإيمان بالله والثقة والاتكال عليه وإلقاء الهم كله على الله. هو الذي خلقنا، وهو الذي عالنا ويعولنا وفي يده مقاليد الأمور، ومواعيد صادقة وأمينة وكلمته أثبت من السماء والأرض. 

أما الاهتمام والتدبير فأمر ممدوح حين يدبر الإنسان أموره بدون قلق ملقيًا كل همه على الله واثقًا أنه "إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً تعب البناءون، فالإنسان المدبر، يستلهم روح حكمة في التدبير بالصلاة الكثيرة وطلب مشورة الله ويعمل أموره بلا ارتباك ولا اضطراب بل قلبه ثابت متكل على الله . هذه هي نقطة بداية للإنسان الصائم الذي كف ولو إلى حين عن أن يستمد حياته من طعام الجسد بل هو يحاول أن يحيا حياة لا تتكل على طعام الجسد بل يستمد فوته من الروح الذي فيه. فهي ارتفاع عن مطالب الجسد ليس احتقارًا للجسد، ولكن انحيازًا للروح لاختبار ما هو روحي وما يخص مستقبلنا في المسيح يسوع حين نخلع جسد هذا الموت. 

ثم تأتي بعد ذلك وصايا السلوك المسيحي التي تقود للكمال إن كان الإنسان في صومه يجاهد لحفظها. 

عدم دينونة الآخرين– لا تدينوا 
وليس الأمر سهلاً، ولكن كما قال الرب باب ضيق وطريق كربة أن يغض الإنسان نظره عن الآخرين ويكف عن دينونتهم . وهذا يتطلب قلبًا نقيًا لا يرى العيوب في الآخرين ويحتاج إلى حب صادق لأن الذي يحب لا يدين مطلقًا. فالنظر إلى القذى في عين الأخ ومحاولة إخراجه كمن يعمل خيرًا بالقريب يحتاج نزع الخشبة التي في عيننا أولاً... وهذا هو الاهتمام الأول في الصوم، أعني التوبة والرجوع إلى الله وطلب المراحم من أجل خطايانا الكثيرة. 

كل ألحان الصوم الكبير وقراءاته مركزة حول التوبة والندم والرجوع إلى الله من كل القلب. 

أما من جهة علاج الدينونة فالمسيح في نهاية حديثه يقول: "كل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا أنتم بهم هكذا لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء". فإن أردت أن تتخلص من مرض الدينونة للآخرين ضع نفسك مكان من تدينه وسل نفسك كيف تريد أن ينظر إليك الناس وكيف يعاملونك لو كنت أنت مكان الخاطئ الذي تدين أعماله وتصرفاته!! 

فإن كنت أنا أكرز ألا يسرق، وإن سقط أحد في هذه الرذيلة فإني أحكم عليه، فماذا لو سقطت أنا في ذات الخطية وضُبطت متلبسًا بها؟ ألا أريد أن تعاملني الناس برحمة و يلتمسوا لي عذرًا أو يسامحوني، ويقبلون ما أقول لتبرير نفسي، كل ذلك أريده إذا كنت أنا الخاطئ ، فإن كنت أريد ذلك فلأفعله مع أخي بالتمام والكمال وإن صنعت ذلك فلن أدين أحدًا، وأنجو من دينونة الديّان الذي قال: " لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا ". 

الرياء 
في منهج الصوم كما رسمه المسيح أن يكف الإنسان عن الرياء وطلب مجد الناس فحين يصوم يغسل وجهه ويدهن رأسه ولا يظهر للناس صائمًا، بل يخفي صومه عن الناس ولا يسلك بوجهين ولا يكون ذا لسانين، فالذي يدين أخاه وهو في نفس الوقت خاط ئ يحتاج إلى إصلاح نفسه يدعوه الرب مرائيًا "يا مرائي اخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك". هذا هو سلوك الرياء. فالرب وضع في المنهج أن لا يسلك الإنسان مرائيًا... بل يكون متضعًا وصريحًا مع نفسه في إصلاح سيرته. 

اسألوا تعطوا 
يكثر السؤال والصلاة في الصوم، والرب مستعد دائما أن يعطي بل هو مصدر العطاء والخير، ولا يمنع الإنسان من الأخذ إلا نفسه. ولا يحرم الإنسان من التمتع بعطايا المسيح إلا ذاته، لأن وعد المسيح أن "كل من يسأل يأخذ وكل من يطلب يجد وكل من يقرع يفتح له". 

والقديس يعقوب الرسول يعلق على هذا القول بقوله: " لكن ليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة لأن الذي ليس عنده إيمان لا يظن أنه ينال شيئًا من قبل الرب ". يطلب بحسب مشيئة الله ومسرته لأن الإنسان كثيرًا ما يطلب رديًا لكي يخدم حاجات الجسد وينفق في شهواته. ويطلب ملكوت الله قائلاً ليأت ملكوتك لأن طالب ملكوت الله لابد أن يناله ويحيا به وفيه. ويثق أن الله يسمعنا حال طلبنا ويميل أذنه نحو سؤالنا وهو يعطينا أكثر مما نسأل أو نفهم. 

أما وقت للاستجابة فليس لنا، لأنه يعرف ما نحتاج إليه قبل أن نسأل ويعرف ما هو نافع ومتى يصير لنا... لذلك تأخرت كثيرًا استجابة الصلوات هذا في نظر الناس أما الله فيعرف كيف يكون الشيء حسن في أوانه الخاص مثل ولادة إسحق وولادة يوحنا المعمدان. أما ما يثبت صدق مواعيد الله في استجابة طلبتنا ويرسخ في ذهننا أن لابد أن يعطينا فهو ما أوضحه المسيح أن الله أبونا وهذه النعمة التي صارت لنا في شخص يسوع أن صرنا أولاد الله لأن كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله . 

ولكي يُثبت المسيح هذا التعليم بل هذا الواقع الذي صرنا إليه بإيماننا بالمسيح توسط بأمثال كيف أن آباء الجسد يعطون أولادهم عطايا جيدة رغم كونهم خطاة فكم بالحري أبونا السماوي غير الخاطئ وكلي الصلاح يعطي الخيرات للذين يسألونه. 

فنحن نسأل أبانا ومن هذا المنطق نعرف أنه يعطينا من فيض أبوته كل ما هو نافع لنا للحياة والتقوى لخلاص نفوسنا ولكن قمة عطايا الآب لنا هي أنه أعطانا روحه ساكنًا فينا وأنعم علينا بنعمة البنوة، انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله ".

إنجيل عشية الأحد الثاني من الصوم الكبير (مر 1: 12- 15)
12 وللوقت أخرجه الروح إلى البرية، 13 وكان هناك في البرية أربعين يومًا يجرب من الشيطان. وكان مع الوحوش. وصارت الملائكة تخدمه. 

14 وبعدها أسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع إلى الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله 15 ويقول: "قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله، فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل". 

التجربة على الجبل 
الأحد الثاني هو أحد التجربة بحسب ما رتب آباء الكنيسة وفيه يقرأ إنجيل التجربة على الجبل، لما صام المسيح عنا أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة وقد أورد الإنجيليون مار متى ومار لوقا عينات من هذه التجارب تجربة الخبز وتجربة مجد العالم وتجربة إلقاء المسيح نفسه من على جناح الهيكل وقد صرعه المسيح في كل تجاربه وكسر شوكته عنا واستخلص لنا بصومه المقدس نصرة على جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة نارًا. 

ولكن إنجيل العشية بحسب ما كتبه القديس مرقس البشير قد اختزل تجربة المسيح وأوردها في آية واحدة "أن الروح أخرجه إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس أربعين يومًا وكان مع الوحوش وكانت الملائكة تخدمه". 

وإذ أحجم مارمرقس عن أن يدخلنا إلى تفاصيل التجارب وطبيعتها وهو يكتب بالروح القدس فهذا معناه أن الأمر يفوق حدود العقل والإدراك البشري، فالعدو رئيس هذا العالم هو روح الظلمة الكذاب وأبو الكذاب المعاند والمقاوم لله، شرس غاية الشراسة وقد كان من البدء قتالاً للناس. فبأي كيفية حارب القدوس وإلى أي مدى كانت هذه الحرب وتلك التجارب وما هي طبيعتها وما هي أعماقها، فهذه أمور تعلو إدراكنا وتتجاوز معرفتنا الضعيفة. 

ولكن لأن المسيح صام عنا ومن أجلنا، ولم يفعل شيئًا إلا لحسابنا فبكل تأكيد أن ما خرج به المسيح منتصرًا على كل تجارب العدو كان لحسابنا بل أعطاه المسيح لنا وأجزل لنا العطاء. ونحن نقترب إلى سجله مارمرقس تلمس فيه نصيبنا لأن المسيح وهو متحد بطبيعتنا البشرية، صام بها وحارب بها وانتصر بها لحسابنا ومن أجلنا. 

أولاً : إن قيل إن الروح اقتاده
فأعلم أنه قد تسجل لنا هذا ميراثًا في المسيح، وقد ت م هذا بعد المعمودية مباشرة حين جاء صوت الآب من السماء شاهدًا "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت"، وحين حل الروح عليه بهيئة جسمية كاملة بشكل حمامة. فصار فيما بعد أن الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله. 

فبدءًا بمعموديتنا حين ينادي أننا صرنا أولاد الله وحين نقبل نعمة البنوة إذ نتحد مع المسيح بشبه موته وننال نعمة الروح المعزي الحال فينا والساكن فينا حينئذ يتسلم الروح القدس قيادتنا. 

فالذي يُقتاد بروح الله فقد ختم أن الله أبوه وهو ابن الله. الروح هو الذي يرشد إلى جميع الحق، يعلم وينصح ويعزي ويشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها ويأخذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله السيد، وهو يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة، ويفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله. 

فإن كان الإنسان ينقاد بالروح في العمل والكلام ويسلك بالروح ولا يطف ئ الروح ولا يحزن الروح، ويكون مراضيًا للروح مادام في طريق الحياة يسلك. يصير الإنسان محمولاً منقادًا بروح الله وحسبما يسير الروح يسير. 

ثانيًا : وهنا تأتي التجارب 
ويتقدم المجرب لأن التجارب في حياة أولاد الله حتمية ولا مفر لأن العدو متربص ويوم أن ننحاز إلى المسيح فقد أعلنا الحرب عليه. إن بداية معموديتنا أننا جحدنا الشيطان وكل قواته الشريرة وكل نجاساته وكل حيله الردية والمضلة. 

فبعد أن خرج الشعب مع موسى من أرض العبودية واعتمدوا جميعهم في البحر الأحمر صارت الحرب مع عماليق. فالحرب بعد أن استعلن المسيح ابن الله بصوت الآب وحلول الروح صارت الحرب والتجارب وانتصب المجرب للصراع. 

•  إذن التجربة نتيجة طبيعية لالتصاقنا بالمسيح واتحادنا معه ودخولنا إلى شركة معه وفيه بالروح القدس. 

•  لم تخل حياة أحد من القديسين على مر العصور من التجارب، فتش في حياة القديسين جميعًا، هل خلت حياة أحدهم من التجارب؟ "جميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يضطهدون". 

فالرسل الأطهار كم قاسوا من التجارب والتشريد والحبس والسجون الاضطهادات والضيقات والأحزان... شيء مهول ولكن في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا. 

وهكذا الشهداء والأبرار الصديقين والنساء سكان البراري ورجال الإيمان والآباء، كم قاسوا وحملوا الصليب وتجربوا وطافوا معتازين مذلين مكروهين من العالم مجربين. 

ولكن الذي يحلو لنا أن نتفكر فيه أن النصرة في المسيح وبالمسيح شيء أكيد لا يقرب منه الشك. 

فالمسيح سحق الشيطان وأذل فخره، ورجع الشيطان مكسورًا مهانًا مذلولاً خائبًا. فالتمسك بالمسيح والحياة فيه، يزكي فينا الشعور بالنصرة ووعد المسيح قائم أنه أعطانا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو الشرير. 

وهكذا ندرك أنه مهما طالت التجارب وتنوعت ومهما بدا أن الشيطان متقوٍ علينا ولكن الغلبة النهائية هي لحساب المسيح. وما بناه الشيطان في سنين وسنين يهدمه المسيح بكلمة، لأن ابن الله قد جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس. 

وهكذا يدخل أبناء الله التجارب وهم حاملون للنصرة في داخلهم كتلميذ يدخل الامتحان ونتيجة الامتحان والفوز في جيبه. "ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"، "وخرج غالبًا ولكي يغلب". وهذا الشعور في القديسين هو الذي قادهم إلى الاتضاع الحقيقي، لأنهم أدركوا أن النصرة ليست بقوتهم ولا بذراع البشر، ولا اعتمدوا على عملهم ولا على قدرتهم بل على الله وحده. فكان إذا انتصروا على الشيطان وأذلوا فخره، كانوا يزدادون اتضاعًا وإنكارًا لذواتهم ويزدادون ثقة في الذي يقويهم "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"، "أنا ما أنا ولكن نعمة الله التي معي". 

ثالثًا: كان مع الوحش 
في الواقع أن المسيح استعاد لنا صورتنا الأولى ومجدنا الأول وأعادنا إلى الفردوس حيث كانت الوحوش أليفة صديقة للإنسان من غير أذى... فلما سقطنا من رتبتنا صارت العداوة و استعلن الطبع الوحشي في حيوانات البرية. فإن كان بالفعل قد استؤنست الوحوش وخضعت للقديسين في المسيح، مثل ما نرى في أيقونة مارمرقس وكيف أن الأسد تحت رجليه، والقديس بولس الرسول نفض وحش الثعبان في النار ولم يتأذ بشيء، والقديس برسوم العريان عاش مع ثعبان كبير والبابا زخارياس لما أُلقي للسباع لم تؤذه مثل دانيال في جب الأسود. 

هذا هو زمن المسيح يرعى الأسد مع الخروف... وهذا هو قول المسيح "أرسلكم كحملان في وسط ذئاب". 

في المسيح يسوع، وفي صوم المسيح عنا، تذلل الطبع الوحشي. على أن ليس المسيحي هو الذي يخضع وحوش الأرض مثل مروّضي الوحوش بل هناك في إنساننا العتيق ما يماثل الوحوش في طباعها مثل الغضب والاحتداد والعنف والانتقام والشراسة والمكر والخبث ومحبة الزنى والأنانية... كلها طباع حيوانية وحشية. ويمكننا بالمسيح وبشركة صومه أن نصير مع الوحوش بغير أذى. لقد تذلل الطبع الوحشي، فلم تعد هذه الطبائع الوحشية تسود علينا، بل على العكس صرنا بالروح نُميت أعمال الجسد ونخضع أجسادنا ونستعبدها كقول الرسول. 

رابعًا: صارت الملائكة تخدمه 
صوم المسيح أدخلنا إلى هذه الشركة الروحية مع الملائكة... صارت الملائكة بالنسبة لنا أرواحًا خادمة للعتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص. 

صحبة الملائكة في الصوم هي الحياة السماوية بكل ما تعني. كأن الإنسان الصائم مع المسيح برغم التجارب الكائنة يشعر أنه يحيا حياة ملائكية سماوية. ويحيا معانا من القوات السماوية، مثلما أعلن الملاك إيليا النبي حينما صام أربعين نهارًا فقد أيقظه من نومه وأطعمه، فسار بقوة هذه الأكلة أربعين يومًا. 

إنها أسرار مخفية عن الحكماء ولكنها تعلن للبسطاء و أنقياء القلب.

إنجيل عشية الأحد الثالث من الصوم الكبير(مت 15: 10– 20)
10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم: "اسمعوا وافهموا. 11 ليس ما يدخل الفم ينخس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان"،. 12 حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه وقالوا له: "أتعلم أن الفريسيين لما سمعوا القول نفروا؟" 13 فأجاب وقال: "كل غرس لم يغرسه أبي السماوي يُقلع. 14 اتركوهم. هم عميان قادة عميان. وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة". 15 فأجاب بطرس وقال له: "فسر لنا هذا المثل". 16 فقال يسوع: "هل أنتم أيضًا حتى الآن غير فاهمين؟ 17 ألا تفهمون بعد أن كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج؟ 18 وأما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر، وذاك ينجس الإنسان، 19 لأن من القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة: قتل، زنى، فسق، سرقة، شهادة زور، تجديف. 20 هذه هي التي تنجس الإنسان. وأما الأكل بأيد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الإنسان". 

عشية أحد الابن الضال 
اختار الآباء معلمو الكنيسة هذا الفصل من الإنجيل ليُقرأ في عشية الأحد الثالث تمهيدًا لإنجيل القداس... فقد بكت الرب الكتبة و الفريسيين الذين داسوا الوصية "أكرم أباك وأمك" وأبطلوها بفتوى أنه ممكن للإنسان أن يتبرع بقيمة ما يعطيه لأبيه يتبرع به للهيكل ويتحلل من أن يعول أبيه وأمه أو يكرمهما . 

وهكذا أعاد الرب– واضع الوصية– أعاد هيبتها و مفعولها الذي يجب أن يكون لها ككلمة الله. والواقع أن رباط البذرة والأبوة هو غاية قصد المسيح، فإما طاعة وخضوع للأب أو خروج عن الطاعة. 

على أن فهم هذه العلاقة فهمًا صحيحًا والدخول إلى سرها تتوقف عليه الحياة كلها. فكل منا ابن لأبيه وقد مارسنا حياة البنوة و عشناها والذين صاروا آباء لأبناء أدركوا ما هي الأبوة. فمن جهة البنوة فكل إنسان مارسها نحو أبيه فيعرف ما عليه كابن وكيف يرضي الرب. 

والعجيب جدًا أن هذا الرباط لا يمكن وصفه بالكلام ولا باللسان. هل يستطيع أحد أن يعبر عما في قلبه نحو أبيه أو يصف ما يربطه مع أبيه من مشاعر؟ يستحيل لأن الشعور الحقيقي للابن أن أباه هو مصدر حياته، لقد أخذ حياته ووجوده في العالم من أبيه، فهو الأصل. 

كلمة أب كلمة سريانية معناها أصل. فالابن مرتبط بأبيه برباط حياة... حياة من حياة. 

فهي ليست علاقة رئيس بمرؤوس، أو سيد وعبد، أو مدير وموظف، إنها صلة أب بابن. لذلك ما يعمله الابن الحكيم الخاضع لأبيه لا يعمله حبًا في أجر، حاشا، فالابن يعمل مسرة أبيه ولا يطمع في أجر أو ثواب لأن كل ما للآب له... إنه ابنه. ولا يعمل إرادة أبيه خوفًا من عقاب... فهذا شأن العبيد بل كل مسرة الابن تكمن في تكميل مشيئة أبيه وحفظ كلامه... لا توجد راحة للابن الفطن إذا كسر كلمة أبيه أو خالف وصيته... نفسه تصير في حزن لا ترتاح حتى يكمل مشيئة أبيه. 

"أكرم أباك وأمك هي أول وصية بوعد". هكذا يطلب منا الرب نحو آباء أجسادنا... فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السموات. 

لقد قالها الرب في القديم "إن كنت أبًا فأين مهابتي" 

وصايا الآب ليست ثقيلة 
الآباء الخطاة يعرفون أن يعطوا أولادهم عطايا جيدة... فكم بالحري الآب السماوي. لا يوجد أب في الوجود يوصي أولاده وصايا تضر بمصلحتهم... أو تؤذيهم أو تكون ثقيلة عليهم. وإن كل وصايا الإنجيل... هي كلمات الأب لأبنائه... تحوي كل الحب وكل النصح للحياة... كلها في مصلحتنا وكلها لراحتنا وحفظنا. 

لا توجد وصية ثقيلة... وصاياه ليست ثقيلة... نير المسيح هيّن. هلم نأخذ الإنجيل بفهم... إنه كلام الأب لابنه... من يرفض كلمة أبيه ووصاياه ويترك بيته لا يجني سوى التعب والهم والضياع... وحتى خرنوب الخنازير لا يجده. 

أكرم أباك بحفظ وصاياه. أكرم الرب من كل قلبك لأنه يعرف مكنونات قلبك. 

•  لا حياة ولا راحة ولا سلام لك بعيدًا عن حضن أبيك ولا شبع لنفسك بعيدًا عن مائدة غنى المسيح. 

•  الرجوع والتوبة معناها أن الإنسان عاد إلى طاعة أبيه بعد زمن جهالة وعصيان... وعرف أن وصايا أبيه ليس كما ظن أنها قيود وعبودية. 

•  إن عقوبة عدم إكرام الرب كانت الموت بدون رحمة. "من شتم أبًا أو أمًا يموت"... كانت ترجمة كل الجماعة إن كان ابنًا معتنفًا لا يكرم أباه. 

فماذا نقول عن من يهين الآب السماوي ولا يكرمه في حياته، بل يكسر وصاياه ويستهين بحبه ولا يعمل له حسابًا في حياته؟ ترى ماذا يكون لمن يحتقر حب الآب السماوي ويخرج عن طاعته ويطلب أن يحيا لذاته في كورة بعيدة... وتحلو له حياة الخطايا. 

•  وماذا نقول عن الذين يكرمونه بشفتيهم كقول إشعياء وقلبهم مبتعد عنه بعيدًا. 

•  وماذا عن الذين يحفظون كلام الناس ويعملون حساب للناس ولكنهم داسوا وصاياه... ولكن على كل حال قلب الآب نحونا وحنانه الإلهي يغلب تجبرنا ويجذبنا من كل الكورة البعيدة. هو ينظر وينتظر رجوعنا، ففرحه برجوعنا لا يوصف... عيناه تترقبان خطانا ونحن نقترب إليه... وينتظر اللحظة التي فيها سيركض لاستقبالنا ويضمنا مرة أخرى إلى صدره ليشفي ارتدادنا... ويخلع عنا ثوب نجاساتنا ليلبسنا الحلة الأولى... فهل نرجع إليه؟ 

"ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان" 
كثيرًا ما يقول البعض كلمة المسيح هذه عن الصوم ولكن لم يكن حديث الرب عن الصوم بل عن الأكل بأيدي غير مغسولة. وكان الفريسيون يعترضون أن تلاميذ الرب يأكلون دون أن يغسلوا أيديهم وهم بذلك يكسرون تقليد الشيوخ. فغار الكتبة و الفريسيون على كسر تقليد الشيوخ بينما أصابتهم البلادة حينما كسرت وصايا الله. 

وهذا ما نفعله كثيرًا حينما نغار على أشياء كثيرة أصبحت ذات اهتمام كبير في حياتنا... بينما لا نحرك ساكنًا حينما نكسر وصايا المسيح أو نتهاون... لا نغار على الفضيلة بقدر غيرتنا على بعض عاداتنا أو تقاليدنا أو العرف السائد بين الناس. لتكن وصية المسيح هي الشغل الشاغل، وهي تأتي دائمًا قبل كل شيء وأول الاهتمامات. 

ولكن حين تحيز الكتبة و الفريسيون وتعصبوا للتقاليد التافهة أكثر مما انحازوا لوصايا الله أصابهم عمى القلب وفقدوا التميز... لذلك قال الرب عنهم "هم عميان قادة عميان". لقد أغمضوا عيونهم عن الحق وقادوا الناس بعيدًا جدًا حتى أسقطوهم في حفرة الهلاك.

إنجيل عشية الأحد الرابع من الصوم الكبير(لو 12 : 22 – 31)
22 وقال لتلاميذه: "من أجل هذا أقول لكم: لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون، ولا للجسد بما تلبسون. 23 الحياة أفضل من الطعام والجسد أفضل من اللباس. 24 تأملوا الغربان: أنها لا نزرع ولا تحصد، وليس لها مخدع ولا مخزن، والله يُقيتها. كم أنتم بالحري أفضل من الطيور! 25 ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعًا واحد؟ 26 فإن كنتم لا تقدرون ولا على الأصغر، فلماذا تهتمون بالبواقي؟ 27 تأملوا الزنابق كيف تنمو: لا تتعب ولا تغزل، ولكن أقول لكم: إنه ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها. 28 فإن كان العشب الذي يوجد اليوم في الحقل ويطرح غدًا في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا، فكم بالحري يلبسكم أنت يا قليلي الإيمان؟ 29 لا تطلبوا أنتم ما تأكلون وما تشربون ولا تقلقوا، 30 فإن هذه كلها تطلبها أمم العالم. وأما أنتم فأبوكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه. 31 بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم. 

الطعام الباقي الذي للحياة الأبدية 
في إنجيل القداس يتقابل الرب يسوع مع المرأة السامرية بينما يذهب التلاميذ ليبتاعوا طعامًا ولما عادوا إليه وطلبوا قائلين: "يا معلم كل"... فقال لهم "لي طعام آخر لستم تعرفونه... طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله"... ويتساءل التلاميذ في براءة "ألعل أحدًا قد أتاه بطعام؟، إذ لم يكونوا بعد يدركون كمال تدبيره الإلهي. 

لذلك يجيء إنجيل العشية كمقدمة لهذا الحوار وهو يبين قصد المسيح ويكشف عن الاهتمام بالطعام الباقي الذي للحياة الأبدية. فقول الرب لتلاميذه هنا "لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون"... عندما نقرئه بإنجيل السامرية يأخذ كما معناه الإلهي. 

الحياة أفضل من الطعام... أعني الحياة الأبدية التي لا تستمد وجودها ولا قوتها من هذا الطعام البائد. 

يوجد طعام آخر... هل ذقته؟ 

لقد شغل طعام هذا العالم قلب الإنسان وعقله من يوم أن وطأت قدماه أرض الشقاء لكي يفلحها بعرق الجبين وصار كل سعيه محصورًا في الحصول على قوت الجسد وبسبب لعنة الخطية صارت تنبت له شوكًا و حسكًا يوخز الجسد فيئن مدى الحياة. 

وقد دعا الرب يسوع هذا الطعام... الطعام البائد... بالمقارنة بالطعام الباقي الذي للحياة الأبدية. 

وفي التجربة على الجبل عندما قال المجرب للرب، قل لهذه الحجارة أن تصير خبزًا، ضاربًا سهمه نحو جسد الرب الجائع... فكان أن الرب رد سهمه إليه وأخرج الرب من كنف المقلاع درة من سفر التثنية كانت مخزونة لليوم والساعة وهي المكتوب "أنه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله". فارتكزت في جبين العدو الشرير فسقط صريعًا كجليات في القديم. 

لقد جاء الوقت الذي فيه يقدم المسيح للبشرية الجائعة خبز الحياة الأبدية لكي يأكله الإنسان ولا يموت... إنه طعام آخر... غير الذي يعرفه الناس. الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكله الإنسان ولا يموت... ليس هذا الخبز سوى المسيح نفسه... المأكل الحقيقي هو جسده الذي بذله عنا. 

•  المسيح طلب من السامرية أن يشرب وكان وقت الساعة السادسة وقت الصليب الذي كان حاضرًا في المسيح... لأن المسيح غير زمني، فليس عنده مستقبل ولا ماضي بل هو أزلي أبدي حاضر دائمًا فكان الصليب ماثلاً في ذلك الساعة السادسة. ووقتها على الصليب أظهر عطشه مرة أخرى وقال "أنا عطشان" ولما قدموا له خلاً ليشرب لم يرد أن يشرب لأنهم لم يفهموا أن عطش المسيح لا يرويه ماء هذا العالم، وجوع المسيح لا يشبعه خبز هذا العالم. 

قال اللص على الصليب للمسيح "اذكرني" وكانت يد المسيح ممدودة إليه وهو معلق إلى جانبه، وحين صلى اللص يطلب الخلاص ارتاح قلب يسوع وارتوى إذ وجد ثمار دمه المبذول لأجل الخطاة... كان اللص أول من ارتمى تحت قدمي الصليب ليفيض عليه رشاش الدم الإلهي... هذه كانت أول ثمرة... تشبع قلب يسوع وتروي عطشه... يا للسرور الذي كان موضوعًا أمامه وهو على الصليب!. وهكذا السامرية لم تعطه ليشرب من ماء بئر، بل حينما مد يده وأخرجها من عمق بئر الخطايا وظلمة ماضيها... ارتوت نفسه وارتاحت إلى خليقته الجديدة إذ رأى أنها وهي مفدية بدمه صارت حسنة جدًا جدًا. 

•  تُرى متى يبطل اهتمامنا بالطعام البائد وإن كان هذا كثيرًا نقول تُرى متى نهتم بالطعام الآخر ونسعى إليه وما هو مقدار سعينا نحوه؟. 

وأين العرق الجديد للخبز الجديد؟ أين أتعابنا وسهرنا وكدنا في طلب خبز الحياة؟. 

•  قال الرب للرسل: "ارفعوا عيونكم... الحقول ابيضت للحصاد". ظاهرًا حقول القمح هي خبز الجسد، ولكن المسيح يتكلم عن الحصاد الكثير. وقلة الفعلة، وينقل الذهن إلى حبات حنطة الحياة الجديدة التي تلدها حبة الحنطة التي ماتت وأتت بثمر كثير... كان باكورة هذا الحصاد هي السامرية. 

لقد حان أوان قطافها... ووقعت في يد المسيح. نفوس كثيرة تحتاج كلمة... نفوس كثيرة جاهزة للخلاص. 

اطلبوا إلى رب الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة إلى حصاده، فالحصاد كثير جدًا. 

إن الوقت والجهد الذي نبذله من أجل خبز الحياة ضئيل جدًا جدًا إذا ما قورن بما نبذله من أجل لقمة العيش وخبز الجسد. 

•  أين ما علمنا إياه الرب في الصلاة أن نطلب خبز الغد (خبز الحياة الأبدية لأننا لا نعرف لنا غدًا سوى حياتنا في المسيح إلى الأبد). لكي يعطيه لنا اليوم نذوقه ونتمتع به ونتغذى عليه كمن يحيا الحياة الأبدية وهو بعد على الأرض. 

•  لا يُفهم هذا على أنه تقليل من شأن الجهاد والعمل في العالم بحسب ما أعطى الله، وزنات لكل واحد إن كان للطالب في جهاده في دراسته أو عامل في عمله أو موظف في وظيفته أو مزارع في زراعة أو أم في تربية أولادها. وكل هذه أعمال واجبة وممدوحة نؤديها بالأمانة المسيحية في كل إخلاص ونجني ثمرها ونشكر الله على عمله معنا وسنده إيانا. لكن الرب ينبه الذهن إلى عدم الهم وعدم القلق التي تعمل بها هذه الأعمال "لا تهتموا... لا تقلقوا". لأن من منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعًا واحدة؟ يستحيل فالهم علاوة على أنه لا يغير شيئًا فهو مؤذٍ للنفس "الهم في قلب الرجل يحني ظهره" (أمثال). والاهتمام تدبير أما الهم فهو عدم اتكال على الله. 

•  والأمر الثاني هو تحويل مركز اهتمامنا من الأرضيات إلى السماويات ومن خبز الجسد و ضرورياته إلى خبز الحياة الأبدية والسعي الدائم نحوه. ففيما نحن نمارس أعمالنا اليومية يكون شغل قلبنا هو سماوي. 

تدريب: 
تدرب على أكل الكلمة الإلهية "وُجد كلامك فأكلته" 

قال الرب لحزقيال حين عرض عليه الكلمة الإلهية مكتوبة في درج كتاب قال له: "كُل ما تجده، فأكله فصار في فمه كالعسل حلاوة". تدريب على التلذذ بأكل الكلمة الحية... فتحيا بها كطعام يومي. 

•  تدرب على التناول بوعي روحي وإدراك وحاسة مقدسة و مذاقة روحية... لا تنسى أنك أخذت المسيح نصيبك وحين تأكله أقضي اليوم كله متأملاً فيه، كيف أعطانا جسده لنأكله... الأمر الذي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليه. 

•  كرر قول المسيح "لي طعام آخر" مرات كثيرة في اليوم ليدفعك للسعي نحو الحياة الفضلى والشبع بما هو نازل من فوق.

إنجيل عشية الأحد الخامس من الصوم الكبير(لو 18: 1– 8)
1 وقال لهم أيضًا مثلاً في أنه ينبغي أن يُصلى كل حين ولا يمل. 2 قائلاً: "كان في مدينة قاضٍ لا يخاف الله ولا يهاب إنسانًا. 3 وكان في تلك المدينة أرملة. وكانت تأتي إليه قائلة: انصفني من خصمي!. 4 وكان لا يشاء إلى زمان. ولكن بعد ذلك قال في نفسه: وإن كنت لا أخاف الله ولا أهاب إنسانًا، 5 فإني لأجل أن هذه الأرملة تزعجني، أنصفها، لئلا تأتي دائمًا فتقمعني!". 6 وقال الرب: "اسمعوا ما يقول قاضي الظلم. 7 أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه. الصارخين إليه نهارًا وليلاً، وهو متمهل عليهم؟ 8 أقول لكم: إنه ينصفهم سريعًا! ولكن متى جاء ابن الإنسان، ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض؟". 

إنجيل القداس : شفاء الرجل المريض الراقد 38 سنة بجوار بركة بيت حسدا. 

إنجيل العشية : قاضي الظلم 

عنصر الزمن بالنسبة للإنسان يساوي الشيء الكثير ولكن في تدبير المسيح لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت... وميعاد وموسم... فهو ينضج الثمار في حينها ويعطي كل شيء في حينه الحسن. 

فبعد 38 سنة أشرق المسيح على هذا المريض البائس شبه اليائس وقال له: "أتريد أن تبرأ". لما وجد بصيصًا من إرادة شفاه بعد طول انتظار... فكثيرًا ما يأتي المسيح في الهزيع الرابع... ولكن مجيئه يكون كإشراق النور بعد طول ظلام وظلمة. 

ويهتف الإنسان هل يوجد رجاء؟... هل ربنا مازال يسمع الصلاة؟... هل؟ وأسئلة كثيرة. 

ولكن بمثل قاضي الظلم يلقي الرب ضوءًا على أن الله مستعد دائمًا ومستجيب دائمًا وهو يعطي أكثر مما نسأل. ولكن قال عن قاضي الظلم لم يكن يشأ إلى زمن، ولكنه عاد فأنصفها وقضى حاجتها لأجل لجاجتها. 

قال الرب يسوع: "اسمعوا ما يقول قاضي الظلم... أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهارًا وليلاً وهو متمهل عليهم. نعم أقول لكم أنه ينصفهم سريعًا". والحق يقال إن المسيح تكلم عن النقيض ولكن مع هذا النقيض كشف لنا عن مكنونات أسرار الله وقلبه نحونا. 

•  فالقاضي الظالم لا يخاف الله ولا يهاب إنسانًا، التجأت إليه الأرملة فهل يقارن بالآب السماوي الحنون الذي نطرح أمامه توسلنا وهو كليّ الحب والحنان. 

•  والقاضي لا يربطه بالأرملة رباط ما. أما نحن فنلجأ إلى أبينا السماوي ونسكب توسلنا لديه بدالة البنين وثقة أعطاها لنا المسيح في شخصه. 

•  والقاضي ظالم لا يعرف العدل. أما ربنا فهو الحق والعدل ذاته وعدله رحيم ورحمته عادلة، لا يقرب إليه الظلم وليس عنده تغير أو شبه ظل يدور... ساكن في النور الذي لا يُدنى منه. والقاضي لا يشاء أن يسمع، أما مسرة ربنا ولذته في أن يسمع لنا فهو سامع الصلاة الذي إليه يأتي كل بشر. 

•  لم يعط القاضي الظالم المرأة الأرملة أذنًا صاغية بل كان كأنه لا يسمع ولا يرى... إلى أن ضج من لجاجتها، أما ربنا فهو يسمع حتى أنات القلوب ويقول: "من أجل شفاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين الآن أقوم يقول الرب أصنع الخلاص علانية"... فهو مصغ لتنهد البائسين!!. 

لكن الأمر كما شرح المسيح أن الله "متمهل". صراخ المساكين داخل إلى قدام رب الصباؤوت. و مختارو الله الذين يسبحونه النهار والليل ويسألونه يسمع تضرعهم ويخلصهم ولا يتغاضى عن طلبتهم. 

•  إما أن يتمهل عليهم فهذه حكمة عالية عن فهم البشر، وإدراكهم. ولكن الثابت عندنا أنه يتمهل لأجل خيرنا ومصلحتنا. 

•  تمهّل على إبراهيم أبي الآباء ولكن بالنهاية أعطاه النسل الموعود به الذي فيه تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. وكانت صلوات إبراهيم قد بلغت مسامع القدير منذ البدء، وحين قال له إبراهيم "ماذا تعطيني؟" قال له الرب: "لا تخف أنا ترس لك... أنا أجرك العظيم جدًا". 

•  وتمهل على حنة أم صموئيل وحين جاء الوقت أنعم عليها بصموئيل النبي الذي صار نبيًا للرب وهو بعد صبي صغير. وتمهل على زكريا و اليصابات ولكن في الوقت المعيّن أرسل له جبرائيل رئيس الملائكة قائلاً: "طلبتك سُمعت". 

فالطلبة تُسمع حين نرفع قلوبنا إلى فوق وفي حال سؤال الصلاة ندخل طلبتنا إلى القدير. ولكن يوجد ميعاد وميقات للتنفيذ وحين يحل الميعاد تكمل الطلبة. 

هذا ما يتوازى مع الـ 38 سنة التي ظل فيها هذا الإنسان راقدًا... وليس له إنسان وقد حطم المرض ليس أعضاء جسده فقط بل وحتى نفسه أيضًا. 

ولكن منتظري الرب يجدون قوة... ولا يخزى منتظروه. لذلك يجب أن نركز رجاءنا في المسيح. 

مع المسيح لا مكان لليأس، ومهما تأخر لكنه حتى في الهزيع الرابع يأتي... ومتى جاء ينحسر المرض وتهرب الأوجاع. 

فإن كان الرب يتمهل علينا... ولكن لنتمسك بالرجاء كمرساة مؤتمنة للنفس وثابتة. 

كيف نطلب وماذا نطلب؟ نطلب بإيمان... لنطلب أولاً ملكوت الله وبره... لنطلب بحسب مشيئته الله وإرادته. 

قال الرسول يعقوب: "تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون رديًا"، وقال الرب: "إلى الآن لم تسألوا شيئًا باسمي... اطلبوا تأخذوا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً". 

وحين نطلب... نطلب بلا ملل... "صلوا ولا تملوا". 

ولتكن طلبتنا برجاء وثقة أنه مهما طلبنا ننال "كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة آمنوا أنكم تنالونه". ونحن نطلب باسم يسوع متمسكين بوعوده "كل ما تسألونه من الآب باسمي يعطيكم إياه". ولسنا نطلب بحسب استحقاقنا ولكن من أجل احتياجنا وأمامنا هذه المرأة الأرملة وكيف نالت طلبتها. 

لذلك نطلب بلجاجة وبإلحاح عالمين أنه ليس لنا آخر سواء وأنه لا سبيل للحصول على النعمة التي تنقصنا سوى سؤال الصلاة والطلب والإلحاح... ونحن لا نكف عن الصلاة حتى نأخذ. لأننا نعرف أنه لا يتركنا نجرب فوق ما نحتمل بل يعطي مع التجربة المنفذ.

إنجيل عشية الأحد السادس من الصوم الكبير(لو 13: 22– 35)
22 واجتاز في مدن وقرى يعلم ويسافر نحو أورشليم، 23 فقال له واحد: "يا سيد، أقليل هم الذين يخلصون؟" فقال لهم: 24 "اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق، فإني أقول لكم: إن كثيرين سيطلبون أن يدخلوا ولا يقدرون. 25 من بعد ما يكون رب البيت قد قام وأغلق الباب، وابتدأتم تقفون خارجًا وتقرعون الباب قائلين: يا رب، يارب! افتح لنا. يجيب، ويقول لكم: لا أعرفكم من أين أنتم! 26حينئذ تبتدئون تقولون: أكلنا قدامك وشربنا، وعلّمت في شوارعنا! 27 فيقول: أقول لكم: لا أعرفكم من أين أنتم، تباعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الظلم! 28 هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان، متى رأيتم إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وجميع الأنبياء في ملكوت الله، وأنتم مطروحون خارجًا. 29 ويأتون من المشارق ومن المغارب ومن الشمال والجنوب، ويتكئون في ملكوت الله. 30 "و هوذا آخرون يكونون أولين، وأولين يكونون آخرين". 

31 في ذلك اليوم تقدم بعض الفريسيين قائلين له: "اخرج واذهب من ههنا، لأن هيرودس يريد أن يقتلك". 32 فقال لهم: "امضوا وقولوا لهذا الثعلب "ها أنا أخرج شياطين، وأشفي اليوم وغدًا، وفي اليوم الثالث أكمل. 33 بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغدًا وما يليه، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجًا عن أورشليم! 34 يا أورشليم، يا أورشليم! يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها، كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها، ولم تريدوا! 35 هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابًا! والحق أقول لكم: إنكم لا ترونني حتى يأتي وقت تقولون فيه: مبارك الآتي باسم الرب!". 

عشية أحد التناصير 
يتكلم إنجيل العشية عن الباب الضيق المؤدي للملكوت، فعندما سأله واحد قائلاً: "يا سيد، أقليل هم الذين يخلصون؟" رد الرب على السائل قائلاً للجميع: "اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق". وقال الرب: "إن كثيرين سيأتون بعدما يكون رب البيت قد أغلق الباب فلا يقدرون أن يدخلوا ولكنهم سيطرحون خارجًا حيث البكاء ورعدة الأسنان". 

ولكي يُفهم هذا الفصل من الإنجيل في ضوء المعمودية وأحد التناصير، نقول أن المعمودية هي باب الملكوت وهي المدخل لكل النعم والتنعم. 

بدون المعمودية لا دخول إلى داخل بل تظل النفس مطروحة خارجًا معذبة حيث البكاء لا ينفع وصرير الأسنان لا ينقطع. 

قال الرب لنيقوديموس: "الحق أقول لك إن لم يولد الإنسان من الماء والروح لن يرى ملكوت الله". 

وباب المعمودية باب ضيق للجسد، فالروح يشتهي ضد الجسد. وجميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بحسب استحقاق معموديتهم يجدون الباب الضيق ملازمًا للحياة فيدخلون بشجاعة وبلا حساب لأتعاب الجسد. 

باب الجسد واسع للجسدانيين فهم يعيشون في طريق رحب بلا تضييق وبلا ضوابط وبلا قانون... كحيوانات طبيعية نهايتها الصيد والهلاك. 

أما الذين اختاروا الباب الضيق والطريق الكربة فهم يعلمون حقًا أن النهاية حياة أبدية... فمرحبًا بالأتعاب و الجهادات إن كانت النهاية حياة أبدية. 

الذين يدخلون من الباب الضيق، هم داخل الملكوت والملكوت يصير داخلهم أما البرانيين فهم خارجًا. 

ما هو داخل لا يمكن وصفه للذين هم خارجًا... أمور لا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتحدث عنها ولا يعرفها إلا الذي يأخذ. حينما يقول الرب لمختاريه: "ادخل إلى فرح سيدك"، يعلم من ذلك أن هذا الفرح يدخل إليه ولا يتمتع به إلا الذين في داخل. إذن لا يُدرك ملكوت الله بالكلام بل بالدخول إليه!!. 

نحن معمدون، وصار لنا بالمسيح الذي هو باب الخراف نعمة الدخول إلى الآب "أنا هو باب الخراف... إن دخل بي أحد". في المعمودية لبسنا المسيح أي دخلنا بالمسيح وفي المسيح. هذا الدخول ليس هو إيمانًا نظريًا يدرك بالعقل ولكنه حركة دخول من خارج إلى الداخل. 

من صلوات المعمودية المقدسة نقول على المعمد "الداخل من الظلمة إلى النور ومن الموت إلى الحياة ومن طريق الضلالة إلى معرفة الحق". فالمعمودية دخول من خارج حيث الظلمة إلى الداخل حيث النور لا يُدني منه. 

المعمودية باب مؤدٍ إلى طريق كربه موصلة إلى الملكوت. فالمعمودية ليست حجابًا ولا عاصمة من الخطايا. هي مدخل لكي نخرج إلى جدة الحياة ونسعى في الطريق الكربة حتى نكمل جهادنا فننال إكليلنا من يد المسيح "من يغلب... يأخذ". 

صارت معمودية شعب بني إسرائيل في القديم كمدخل لطريق الأربعين سنة، انتقلوا من العبودية القياسية إلى الحرية ومن السخرية في الطين (الجسد) إلى السير في نور وجه الله حيث الطعام النازل من السماء والماء النابع من الصخرة. 

لم تكن المعمودية نهاية بل بداية... بداية حرب مع عماليق من دور فدور، وبداية المسيرة مع الله واختبار عجائبه، وبداية مشوار الرحلة إلى كنعان. لذلك عندما نتأمل المعمودية كباب نقول: "ها قد دخلنا منذ طفولتنا كمدعوين للسير إلى الملكوت فهل نحن مجتهدون لإكمال المسيرة حتى الجهالة؟". 

المعمودية كباب هي البداية بالروح. فهل بعدما بدأنا بالروح هل نحن مازلنا نكمل بالروح؟. 

باب المعمودية في بداية مشوار الحياة يقابله بداية الملكوت حينما يدخل العريس العذارى الحكيمات من ذات الباب ويغلق الباب إلى الأبد حيث العريس السماوي غير الزمني. 

هذا الباب لما بلغت إليه العذارى الجاهلات وبدأن يقرعن الباب قائلات: "ربنا افتح لنا، فأجاب وقال الحق أقول لكن إني ما أعرفكن..." اسهروا إذن!!. 

فمن دخلن من الباب دخولاً روحيًا حقيقيًا وسعين بحسب قانون الملكوت عابدات بالجهد النهار والليل، وخازنات زيت الروح ليوم المجيء بالكد والتعب ومالئات الآنية مع المصابيح بوقود النور في الأعمال الحسنة وفي ملء الروح القدس وأعمال المحبة والرحمة... عندما تواجهن مع باب الملكوت وهن مستعدات دخلن إلى العرس بلا مانع. أما الجاهلات فرغم دخولهن من باب المعمودية كمدعوات إلا أن الظلمة غشيتهن ومصابيحهن انطفأت لعدم الزيت، فالروح القدس نضب كأنه غير موجود. ولم يبق سوى الجسد و الجسديات والشكل ومظهر العذارى. ولكن عوض الحكمة الروحية، فقد وصفن بالجاهلات غير المستعدات. ففي جهلهن نسين دعوتهن ونسين السعي للملكوت، وخزين زيت الروح ونسين لقاء العريس الذي خرجن لأجله... ويا للحسرة!. 

لذلك ننبه الذهن مرة أخرى لقول الرب: "اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق". فالأمر مرهون بإرادتنا وجهادنا... "كثيرون يدعون ولكن قليلين ينتخبون". الجهاد موضوع أمامنا كباب ضيق ندخله كل يوم وفي كل مناسبة. 

الباب الواسع مع كل إغراءاته معروض أيضًا بكثرة ووفرة في كل الميادين وكل المناسبات... اجتهد أن تختار الباب الضيق ولا تخس من الدخول فيه. 

الصلاة باب ضيق إذا ضيق إذا ما قورنت بأنواع التسالي والمسامرة والهرج والمزاح وأنواع المسرات العالمية. لأن وقت الصلاة لا نصيب لمسرات الجسد فيه. لذلك يعتبر باب ضيق يغصب الإنسان نفسه إليه كل حين حتى يخضع الجسد ويتعود عليه. 

العطاء يعتبر بابًا ضيقًا إذا ما قورن بالأخذ. فالطبيعة تحب الأخذ وتكره العطاء. فمن يدرب نفسه كل يوم للدخول إلى هذا الباب ناظرًا للملكوت يغصب نفسه على العطاء والعطاء حتى يلقى وجه المسيح فيجازيه علانية في ملكوته. 

وهكذا إنكار الذات باب ضيق إذا ما قورن بالكبرياء وتمجيد الذات. الاتضاع باب ضيق، القداسة والعفة باب ضيق. 

وعلى العموم جميع وصايا المسيح معتبرة هكذا وهي الطريق المؤدي إلى الملكوت، وطوبى للذين يسيرون فيه فإنهم أخيرًا يوضع لهم إكليل البر. ويدخلون مع رب البيت ويدخلون مع العريس حيث يغلق الباب ولا خروج إلى خارج إلى الأبد.

إنجيل عشية الأحد السابع من الصوم الكبير(يو 12 : 1 – 8)
1 ثم قبل الفصح بستة أيام أتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا، حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي أقامه من الأموات. 2 فصنعوا له هناك عشاء. وكانت مرثا تخدم، وأما لعازر فكان أحد المتكئين معه. 3 فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن، ودهنت قدمي يسوع. ومسحت قدميه بشعرها، فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب. 4 فقال واحد من تلاميذه، وهو يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي، المزمع أن يسلمه. 5 "لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاثمائة دينار ويعط للفقراء؟" 6 قال هذا ليس لأنه كان يبالي بالفقراء، بل لأنه كان سارقًا، وكان الصندوق عنده، وكان يحمل ما يُلقى فيه. 7 فقال يسوع: "اتركوا! إنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته، 8 لأن الفقراء معكم في كل حين، وأما أنا فلست معكم في كل حين". 

أحد الشعانين : سكب الطيب 
يأتي هذا الفصل في عشية اليوم أقام الرب فيه لعازر من الموت بعد موته بأربعة أيام، وقد تحول الحزن إلى فرح والموت إلى قيامة، فكيف لا يُقدم شكر للرب على صنيعه. 

فأخذت مريم أخت لعازر رطل ناردين خالص كثير الثمن وسكبته على المسيح فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب. 

كان الرب متكئًا في بيت أحبائه وكان لعازر الذي أقامه متكئًا مع الرب أو على صدر الرب. وكأن الرب كان كمثل داود الذي انتزع الغنمة من فم الأسد والدب. فقد انتهى الموت من الإجهاز على لعازر وقد شبع جسمه تحللاً وعفنًا. وهوت نفسه إلى سجن الأرواح في قبضة حفظه سجن الجحيم. ولكن "صوت الرب يزلزل القفار و يطف ئ لهيب النار، صوت الرب بقوة صوت الرب بعظيم الجلال". نادى لعازر فأطاع وخرج الميت ملفوف اليدين والرجلين ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل. 

قيل إن الرب صرخ بصوت عظيم ونادى لعازر باسمه ومعلوم أن الرب "وديع ومتواضع القلب... لا يصيح ولا يخاصم ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته". ولكنه صرخ في مواجهة الموت العدو الأخير. 

وكما انتهر الحمى، وانتهر الريح والبحر فكانت تطيعه، وحتى الشياطين حين سمعت صوته ارتعدت وصرخت قائلة: "ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري أتيت لتهلكنا"!!. 

هكذا صرخ المسيح قدام قبر لعازر، وصرخ مرة أخرى حين أسلم الروح على الصليب، صرخ بصوت عظيم وأمال الرأس وأسلم الروح. فهو في لحظات الموت صرخ بصوت عظيم!! يا للجلال. 

"قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت". من أين الصوت العظيم والصراخ لأحد يسلم الروح!! ولكنه الإله الحي الذي لا يموت. 

فإن كنا نرى الرب ينادي لعازر من كوره الموت فهذا استلزم هذا الصوت العظيم الذي حطم قوة الجحيم. صوت الرب هو كلمة الحياة الفعالة التي هي أمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والجسد والروح معًا. متى قبلها إنسان بكل القبول فإنها قادرة أن تقيمه ليس من موت الجسد بل ومن موت الخطايا وعفن قبور الشهوات. 

"هاأنذا أخرجكم من قبوركم يا شعبي" 

إن كان أحد يسمع كلمة المسيح فإنه يحيا. "تأتي ساعة حين يسمع فيها كل من في القبور صوته والذين يسمعون يحيون". ليس لعازر فقط هو الذي أقامه المسيح من الأموات ولكن نحن إذ كنا أمواتًا بالذنوب والخطايا... أحيانا مع المسيح أقامنا معه... وأقامنا فهو قيامتنا. 

"في آدم يموت الجميع... وفي المسيح سيحيا الجميع". كما لبسنا صورة الترابي (المائت)... سنلبس صورة السماوي (الحي). 

•  لذلك كانت مناسبة الوليمة في بيت لعازر، كالوليمة التي عملها الأب للابن الراجع "ينبغي لنا أن نفرح لأن ابني هذا كان ميتًا فعاش". هي فرح المسيح و السمائيين بخاطئ واحد يتوب... لأن الخاطئ في عرف الروح ميت... لذلك يكون فرح في الكنيسة وفي السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب وحين يتكئ المقام من الأموات في حضن المسيح "الحياة" يكون الأمر نصرة للحياة على الموت ويتمجد المسيح الذي يصنع هذا المعروف مع الموتى. 

•  جاءت مريم أخت لعازر، تلميذة قدمي يسوع ومحبَّة للكلمة هادئة وديعة، اختارت النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منها. وهي أقدر من يعرف كيف يشكر واهب الحياة وقاهر الموت. نحن لا نملك أن نرد جميل الرب وصنيعه معنا "ماذا أرد للرب من أجل كثرة حسناته". لا نملك سوى الشكر وقد اضطلعت مريم العابدة بهذا الأمر، فقدمت شكرها مع طيبها، وكسرت القارورة من غير تحفظ ولم تبال بشيء ولو انتقدها الآخرون. فقد كانت عيناها مركزة على الرب وليس سواه. 

•  امتلأت الكنيسة (البيت) من رائحة الطيب، فرائحة الطيب تنتشر بدون كلام... بتلقائية سريعة هادئة. 

كان الكلام في الصباح "قد انتن"... أما الآن فرائحة الطيب. 

مع المسيح تتبدل السلبيات إلى إيجابيات، الحزن إلى فرح والموت إلى حياة، ورائحة الموت إلى رائحة المسيح الحياة. 

•  قد يظن البعض أن في هذا إتلاف، ويقول العقلاء وهم دائمًا ينظرون وينتقدون... "لماذا هذا الإتلاف" ولكن هيهات لطيب يسكب على جسد المسيح ويُقال عنه أنه إتلاف. 

•  إن هذا الطيب أخذ قيمته ورائحته كونه سُكب على جسد الحبيب. وحين قال الرب إن الفقراء معكم كل حين، فقد أفرد هذا العمل الذي عملته المرأة وخصه بكونه مقدم له شخصيًا. 

•  توجد أعمال تسكب سكيبًا على قدمي المسيح وهي ما تقدمه النفس للحبيب شخصيًا خلوًا من الناس... أعمال العبادة الخاصة والشبع من السجود و الأصوام و الأسهار والدموع وكل أعمال النسك للذين صاروا أصحاب سر مع المسيح كعريس نفوسهم... وهي تختلف عن أعمال الخدمة وافتقاد المرضى والمتضايقين ورد الضالين وكل أنواع الخدم، وإن تكن مقدمة للمسيح ولكن في أشخاص المخدومين. 

وهذا هو الفرق بين حياة العبادة والتأمل وبين حياة الخدمة والسعي وهو الفرق بين مريم و مرثا في كل جيل. 

•  لماذا تزعجون المرأة؟ "عملاً حسنًا صنعت بي"، هذا هو جواب المسيح فاحص القلوب. لقد استحسن عملها، وقبل شكرها وسجودها ومدح حبها ومشاعر طيب قلبها. فإن كان العمل مقدمًا شخصيًا للرب فلا نبالي بكلام كائن من كان... يكفينا مدح المسيح لعملنا. وقد سجل الرب للمرأة تخليد عملها أنه تلازم مع الكرازة بالإنجيل في كل زمان وفي كل العالم. 

•  ومن تدبير كنيستنا الحبيبة أنها تقرأ هذا الفصل من الإنجيل في تجنيز النساء الكبار... وكأن كل سيدة عاشت في المسيح في محبة وقداسة سيرة ربت الأولاد لحساب يسوع وغسل أرجل القديسين واهتمت بكل عمل صالح... فإنها تكون بطريقة ما قد عطرت الكنيسة بسيرتها العطرة في المسيح فاستحققت ذات النصيب والمدح من فم المسيح. فهذا ما يجب أن تكون عليه المرأة في الكنيسة متعاهدة على تقوى الحياة والعبادة وثبات الإيمان والتعقل. 

•  أما بالنسبة لأحد الشعانين فها هو ملك أورشليم الداخل إليها وديعًا متواضع القلب، منتصرًا لا على جيش ولا على أعداء– بل على العدو الأخير الذي هو الموت وها هو لعازر يقف كوسيلة إيضاح وشهادة حق "وكانوا يشهدون أنه دعا لعازر من القبر". فهو ملك خرج غالبًا ولكي يغلب... يغلب الموت ويعطي الحياة الأبدية في شخصه. 

ولم تكن مسحة الطيب سوى مذكّر للمسحة العلوية التي أخذها من الآب بالروح القدس لحسابنا. فهو مسيح الله ممسوح من الآب بمسحة أفضل من أصحابه أي أن مسحته تختلف جذريًا عن الذين اعتبروا مسحاءً سواء كانوا كهنة أو ملوكًا أو أنبياء. فهو قبل المسحة لا لكي يصير ويرتقي كباقي المسحاء الذين ارتقوا إلى مكانتهم بالمسحة. بل هو كما كُتب عنه أنه أحب البر "إذ هو الرب برنا"، "لذلك مسحك الله أفضل من أصحابك". فهو مسح لأنه في حال إخلائه لذاته وجد الآب مسرته فيه إذ عظم الشريعة وأكرم الناموس وأحب البر لذلك صار رأسًا للخليقة الجديدة الخاضعة للآب بعد أيام العصيان والعداوة... لذلك قبل المسحة لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه ونصير به شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية. 

•  أما دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم وبكاؤه عليها إذ صارت هي وكهنتها ورؤساءها في حال العمى "أخفى عن عينيك" وفي حال عدم الإدراك الروحي كسكارى "لو كنت تعلمين ما هو سلامك" لذلك رفضت ملك السلام ورفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم فحرموا من النعمة وصارت مدينتهم خرابًا. 

•  أما الذين قبلوه فقد أعطاهم سلطان أولاد الله... فهم يتبعون هنا يسبحون قائلين أوصنا ويفرشون ثيابهم في الطريق ويمسكون سعف النخل وهذا بعينه سيترجم في السماء في ملكوت المسيح لتابعيه، وفي أيديهم سعف النصرة على الجسد والعالم والشيطان وعوض الأقمصة التي فرشوها في طريق مخلصهم فإنهم سيلبسون ثيابًا بيضاء وفي أفواههم تسبحة الخلاص عينها. 

مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في المسيح هنا فإنه يصير شريكه في مجد ملكوته هناك. 

أوصنا لابن داود... أوصنا في الأعالي... مبارك الآتي باسم الرب.*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

تأملات رائعة  يا ماجد

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مارس 2010)

*موسوعة رائعة ..شكراً لك ..ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2010)

*
شكرا جدا

للتأمل  الرائع

جدا جدا جدا

العدرا تفرح قلوبكم

​*


----------



## Maran+atha (6 مارس 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع
اخى الحبيب Coptic





ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.​


----------

